# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Poezi per te qeshur

## J@mes

*Ti moj Katunare*

Lyesh e zhgerryesh, 2 or pran pasqyres
Me nji kile tualet qe i ven vec fytyres 
Piskatoren mer ne dor fillon te heqesh vetllat
E me pas me briskun e rrojes rruan kembet edhe sjetllat
Barku jot pala pala, qe te varet der te shala
Numri kembes 47a dhe me vesh ti 2 pllemb taka 
Bishti flokve si bisht furku, huna me samor si nallone burgu

----------


## J@mes

*Manushaqja*

Manushaqe bukuroshe pse se ngre kaptinen nolt kur kalo ne oborr 
pse nuk krifesh 
pse nuk shnoshesh 
a si vre shoqet e tuja qe kan vesh corapet rrjet 
ene funin kan shkurtu cicat i kan ngrejt perpjet 
aspo i vre si pin cinare neper clube neper klasa 
me ner teje se cajn fare per nji qe ca drrasa 
kurseti po rri e menume porsi pula qe bo ve 
manushaqe e trishtume po mthuj ti pak cakeeee 
ajde pra ti shkuni puplat nga merzia asgjo sdel 
bashk me tonin puqi pipzat sepse Toni o gjel 
manushqae bukuroshe qe lulzo ne ferr 
nuk vi me te puth po vi me ta mshtjell

----------


## J@mes

*Lozonjarja*

Te shkomi i kavajes 
T'dielen kom shku ne plazh 
Kur te bregu detit 
Turinin tat pash 

Me trupin si njal 
Ma hoqe trunin fare 
O zot na i hudh syte 
O zocka lozonjare 

Me ca rrobe banje 
Si drane kopliku 
PO u rrotullojshe 
Qe t'shifte publiku 

Per i xhiro te bregu 
te ftova per pak kohe 
Po ti refuzove 
Gjasme se nuk do 

Po une e di 
se ti per mu vdes 
dhe une s'te ndahem 
o ylli lalit t' vet 

Ajo plaka jote 
me inot me pa 
kujdes mi dreq kujdes 
se gocen s'ta ha.

----------


## J@mes

jemi mbledhur ne lendina
kapim peshk me dor
marrim dhjeta ne mesime
babi im eshte minator
______________________________

kacurrele moj kacurrrele , 
me ty kam ra ndashni moj gabele , 
ty te quajne esmeralda , 
numrin e kembes 46

----------


## J@mes

*Floke Jeshilja*

n'internet kafe ty mi floke jeshile t'pash 
me nji te pame n'dashni me ty rashe 
mausin me dore e preke 
t'gjith robt i mahnite e i meke 

n'tastjere kur m'shkruje plot elegance 
mu duk vetja sikur isha n'france 
flok jeshile t'mort e mira 
zemres sime iu plotsu deshira 

emailin prij ekranit tat e vodha 
ne me iher nji postcard dashnie ta cova

----------


## J@mes

*Komshija*

Lart nga shkallet e pallatit kur un zbrita 
ngela pa men fare u habita 
ca me pa komshien tu njit shkallet 
pervete mu hallakaten harrllatet 
fundin te shkurter dhomet me tela 
dhe nga posht mu duk sikur i kishte floket kacurrela 
amon mi goce se mplase 
jepja lalit tat i her se mke pas dhe shok klase 
1 her qe the ok erdha 
harrove qe tkishin ardh miqt mujore nga viena 
edhe ne onderr je tu me dal 
sikur ti je pel edhe un kal 
amon mi goc bo icik sevap 
se sdo ta mar me vete ne vend do ta lej prap

----------


## J@mes

Kur te gardhi tu afrova ,
pashe qe token po punoje 
befas sec pelliti lopa
e kuptova se me doje 
_____________________________

un si tull 
e ti si llac 
dashuria jon pallat 15 katsh

----------


## ScarFace_23

Poezi me ndjenje

Ti hyre brenda meje
me qetesi avash avash
doje te rrembeje zemren
Po rrembeve zorren e trashe

----------


## ScarFace_23

Qe kur ti je larguar
zemra ime eshte therrmuar
eshte bere si nje grope gelqere
plot me hekra dhe tenxhere
Po ska gje tani e kam mbush
me shishe skenderbe dhe konjak
Me flake tutje si nje pampers
e more dashurine time si amita 40 lekshe
thithe lengun dhe e hodhe perdhe
duke e shkelur me force "bum" ja beri ajo
kerrciti kallashi Tanit tixhes
Shoh kete dhome te trishtuar
ku gjitshka ndjen mungesen tend
ku mobiljet plot me pluhura 
lavani plot me pjata te pista 
dhe portofoli plot me leke
ne sfond nje kenge melankolike"Ca te ban gruja"
ndersa une degjoj zerin tend
qe therret si patellxhan i mbushur...
asnjera seshte si ty..
asnjera seshte e zonja te djege gjellen tre here rresht
dhe une skam se cbej..
por marr nje birre tirana..dhe pas nje grogesine te gjate
them "kshu e ka jeta"...

----------


## J@mes

*Vajze me pretendime*

Kisha ngelur keq,
Beqare e pa martuar.
Kush me kishte ardh'
I kisha refuzuar.

Jo per gje
Po kisha pretendime
Vij nga der e madhe,
Me nam rraca ime.

Tani ta vazhdoj ,
Atje ku e lash.
Shum keq kisha ngelur,
Sic jua thash.

Te tere fshatit ,
I kish hyre halli per mua.
"Ngeli vajza ne dere,
U rrit u be grua."

Kushuri te panjohur
Filluan te dalin,
Nje te milte lopen 
Nje te milte kalin.

Filluan te me cojne
Ne Xhami e Kisha,
Isha 18,
Magji than qe kisha.

Kur pane qe nuk nxorren
Dot qime nga qulli.
U hodh halla,t'me cojne
Ne Tiran te Luli.

S'lane njeri te shenjte
E harixheshk pa me cuar,
Por me ne fund u martova
Te 60-at sa i kisha kaluar.

Lumturi e madhe,
U mbush shtepia plot.
E levdonin dhendrin,
Qe na ish poliglot.

Te Shtunen,naten e dasmes,
Lumemadhi burri im,
Beri bishtin pyk,
Dje isha ne varrim.

----------


## J@mes

*Poezi nga A. Z. Cajupi*

Lere grua se c`me gjeti 
Nuk me bindet me aleti 
Ky bandill qe cante rete 
Me s`i ngre kryet perpjete 

Vjet si kale turfullonte 
Grate e fshatit kur shikonte 
Sa i shihte ***** zbuluar 
Sulej si qen i terbuar 

I pushtonte vete te tera 
Zgavra,shpella,guva,verra 
Fryhej si nje patllixhan 
Kur shkonte nen fustan 

Sa i vinte mend zanatit 
E uronin grate e fshatit 
Po sot c`ka qe eshte merzitur 
Trup e shpirt i raskapitur 

Shikon cupat siseplota 
Me shale te buta e te ngrohta 
Nuset e bardha si debora 
Qe s`i shpetonin nga dora 

Grate e reja sisemedhate 
Qe i nderronte pernate 
Dhe s`leviz te behet burre 
Te mbeti vetem per shurre 

Ah moj grua moj e grate 
Te mbeti burri kaq thate 
Megjithese mend s`te ngop dot 
Por dikur s`kam qene si sot 

Ishe trim dhe djale i hedhur 
Pak usta per te zgjedhur 
Buzeqeshja me te tera 
Mjaftonte qe tu hante verra 

Por me shume doja grate 
Vithe gjera sise medhate
Por dhe cupat shume i desha 
Nuk i lija virgjeresha
Mazallah mbetcin me barre 
I therrja i beja varre 
Nuset e reja me naze 
Thoja si qofte taze 

I ndukja me buze e dhembe 
Sa ngrihej fshati ne kembe 
Isha bej me mall me toka 
Po beja dhe c`me thosh koka 

Ne Zagori dore e pare 
Me sejmere e hyzmeqare 
Kisha kuaj lope e dhen 
Edhe gra me shume se qen 

Vete i ujdisja te tera 
C`me tha koka e s`e bera 
Ne Europe s`lashe vend pa pare 
Kuplarate i mora mbare 

Shijova bionde gjeramane 
Meskeputurat persiane 
Rreth e qark iu solla botes 
Por ne France lash mendt e kokes 

Kush te doje le ta provoje 
Ta marre mikun ne goje 
Ne Stamboll mos shkofsha kurre 
Bashkohet burri me burre 

Thone se eshte ves i shemtuar 
Mos vdeksha pa e provuar 
Por tani kjo pune e pati 
U plaka me ra takati. 

FUND

A.Z.CAJUPI

----------


## KUSi

_autori nuk i dihet per fat te keq_ 


Ku jetojme aq te gezuar, 
xhepat bosh, deren blinduar? 
NE SHQIPERI! 

Ku ka vlere me shume gomari, 
se shkencetari apo shkrimtari? 
NE SHQIPERI! 

Ku ka ''rend'', ''paqe'', ''qetesi'' 
ku ujku per ujkun eshte njeri? 
NE SHQIPERI! 

Ku s'punojne hic kombinatet, 
ku hajdutet po ngrejne pallatet? 
NE SHQIPERI! 

Ku ta vrasin deputetin, 
Ku s'e pysin presidentin? 
NE SHQIPERI! 

Ku qeveria punon me banda, 
Ku na mban gjalle vec kontrabanda? 
NE SHQIPERI! 

Ku te hedhin me shume balte 
dhe ku fajdet ti ngrijne parate? 
NE SHQIPERI! 

Ku ka baker, krom e ar 
Por s'ka uje per tu lare? 
NE SHQIPERI! 

Ku i veshin ne koke corapet 
dhe kallashi i lan hesapet? 
NE SHQIPERI! 


Ku pelcet, kercet dyfeku, 
ku pa djerse fitohet leku 
ku hedhin valle serbi e greku? 
NE SHQIPERI! 


Ku spiuni ben transparentin, 
ku vampiret perbejne parlamentin? 
NE SHQIPERI! 


Ku qeveria ben Nastradinin, 
ku sigurimi t'vjedh persekutimin? 
NE SHQIPERI! 


Ku vishet gjithe populli ''me trim'' i botes 
me tesha t'vdekunish te gjithe europes? 
NE SHQIPERI! 


Ne c'vend kemi lere, 
krenare dhe te mjere? 
NE SHQIPERI!

----------


## J@mes

*Per ty Atdh..ashtu.. Forum* 

Me fytyra te ndryshme anonimesh
me rrjeshta te shkurtra e gjata fjalimesh
mblidhen lloj lloj njerezish
ne nje vend te madh takimesh

Mblidhen bashke e fillojne te diskutojne
me tavolina rrumbullake prej kaucuku kuvendojne
ndodh qe rreth temes shume s'u behet vone
ndaj s'pertojne por nisin e chat-ojne

Dikush i merzitur nga jeta reale
nje tjeter i fiksuar nga ajo virtuale
te tjere per te kaluar kohen e lire
dhe te tjere qe qajne te shkretat halle

Qindra vizitore ketu na vijne
i pasuri dhe i varferi ketu bashke rrijne
nje ambjent kaq i bukur e perfekt
ku robte alkol e duhan nuk pijne

Sherre e zenka te bera po pa zarar
flirte e dashuricka plot po me karar
sa te dush shqipetare neper bote nga malli
shume shpejt jane kthyer ne atdhetar

Qofshin mysliman e qofshin te krishtere
kuvendojne per teologji gjithe shend e vere
Qofshin toske e qofshin edhe gege
diskutojne per gjuhen shqipe qe ka kaq vlere

Gjithe cunat nga Velipoja ne Vermosh
i kena pa genjeshter, te gjithe trimosh
dhe gocat simpatike e te embla saqe
te vje deshira qe per pune shpie ti ndihmosh

Ketu merr kuptim te plote demokracia
se zbatohet dite per dite sociologjia
ketu cdokush eshte popullor dhe vip
e asnje s'ka nevoje ta ruaj policia

Ja pra shifni sa shume veta ketu bisedojne
cdo dite e cdo jave me barcaleta gezojne
a tu befte dita njemije o forum
se ketu shyqyr po nisin shqipot te bashkjetojne

Nga © _Anetari 1_ ©

----------


## J@mes

Edhe une plake i ngrate
dikur mbare i merrja grrate
tani edhe syte me kane lene
por miku veren ta krrene

Te keqn t'me marre pleqeria
zili t'me kete njerzia
nuk i le kurre grate e mia
ti mjelen katunaria

I forte besa, jam si gur
dhe sot jam ende per burr
me rri gjithe diten tull
si rrufepritesja mbi kull

Nuk qahem aspak per bese
filloj sa pa kenduar kendes
bitis nga mesi i nates
sa t'me kthehet si qaf e pates

Jam nga ata te vjetrit
qe i venin mbrapa dhe ketrit
nuk lenin pa hypur as dhite
kur s'kishin kujt ti zenin prite

Me shume lere c'tju them
4 gra i kam e me nuk kam vend! 

Nga _Bejtexhiu_

----------


## J@mes

Kur te dal me bagetine
do nxjerr xhurane embel t’i bie
ta degjoç te gezoç tine
moj bareshe moj bejka ime.

Pa kur fshati te beje dasem
me vajzat te marresh valle
syte perdhe hapat si gjethe
gjoks’ i fresket kur te t'hidhet
gjoksi prush se’c’ do me digjet.

Do me digjet shkrumb e hi
ku te gjej t’i bej derman
do te dehem me raki
do t’a kthej me damixhan
te shuaj zjarre qe me djeg xhane.

Kengen me burrat do te marr
do me ndjeç zene e do qeshesh
veshet pipez do m’i mbash
moj sy ulli moj lule pjeshke.

Naten do te hyj ne vathe
si era do ta rrembej nje dele
neser do ia rrefej tet eti
se dhe une kam musteqe.

E pastaj do pijme kafet
do te shkrehen dhe dyfeqet
gjer ne agim do te bien sazet
do te skuqim dhe carcafet
qe ne fshat te zbardhim faqet.

----------


## resina

*Te zbavitemi pak*
Demiri, Nexhin e donte shume,
Por u martuan pa bere zhurme
Shpejt celebrimin, nje tufe me lule
Dhe muaj mjalti bene ne hyrje.
Ditet kaluan, kaluan muaj,
Lezeti doli si burr'e grua.
Ne vend te seksit, te dy cdo nate, 
Mendjen e vrisnin: S'dalin parate.
Pa, c'pa Demiri, filloi t'levize.
Hyri ne borxh, bleu nje vize.
Gjeti nje shok qe kish taksi:
-Nexhi, po nisem per ne Greqi!
Gruaja qau, u merzit shume.
Pestetrehere tha: Qyqja une!
Por c'halle kishin, e dinte mire,
Ndaj 'rrugtembare' tha pa deshire.
Shpirt, shtoi pastaj, te me premtosh,
Neper Greqi, ngado te shkosh,
Dua te mbetesh Demiri vjeter. 
Mos me tradhto me asnje tjeter!
-Kurre, e dashur! Mos u merrzit!
Ta garantoj me qintperqint.
Po edhe koha s'me premton fare.
Vizen e kam vec nje vjecare.
Dhe une, ketu, ty do te pres.
S'shkoj me kend tjeter, ta di se vdes 
S'me hyn ne sy as me i miri.
Ia tregoj vendin cdo lloj qafiri.
E dhane premtimin, pastaj u puthen,
U nis Demiri, e mori rrugen.
Ne Greqi mbrriti qe ate nate,
Tek ca te aferm ne Kallamate.

Mire s'i erdhi, por nuk e zgjati 
Ishte Demir, u be Dhimitraqi.
Pak kohe me vone, per pak lefta,
Ne nje kuzhine gjeti dhulja.
Dhulepste shume, gjer ne te  gdhire.
Kur kish pushim, rrinte vec shtrire.
Gje  tjeter s'dinte pune e shtepi, 
Rrallepermall nje gote krasi.

Siga - siga, afroi viti.
Nje dite erdhen ca shoke sto spiti.
Eja me ne, Demir, bre burre!
Shkoi nje vit, ti ske dale kurre.
Rezistoi pak, por s'kish c'te bente, 
I kishte shoke, ia mbushen mendjen.
Dolen sebashku, te gjithe parea.
E moren rrugen nga kafeneja...
.Goxha megallo ishte taverna.
Te ngrena, te pira, kishte dhe femra.
Vera Demirit faqet ia skuqi
E shpirtin peshe ia coi buzuqi. 
Mesin e nates kur e lane pas,
Nj'alamet femer erdhi u qas.
Dukej se largu qe ishte zuske.
Nje shok ne vesh: E njoh,eshte ruske.
Po te pelqen, mundet t'i thuash.
Jepi leftane, beji cte duash.
Ai nuk priti dy here ti thone.
E mori rusken, zuri nje dhome.
Drejt tek krevati shkuan pa fjale
Edhe u zhveshen ngadale - ngadale.
Perpjete Demirit i hidhej zemra.
Kishte nje vit, s'dinte c'ish femra. 
U shtri ajo, ai po siper.
Po ate cast iu erren syte.
Porsi rrufe kur kthjellt eshte qielli,
Perpara syve i doli Nexhi.
Ne krevat ishte,rrobat sa i hoqi.
Me sa ze kishte, bertiti: Oqi!
Ruskes i tha tek vishte breket: 
Perimeni ligo:S'kam c'i bej gjinekes!

C'ta zgjat me shume, kaq historia.
Nje jave me vone, stin Allvania.
Xhepin me pare, nje thes me placka.
Gruaja priste, kish dale perjashta.
Psi u puthen, u pane, u cmallen, 
Pa qejf Demiri, e mori fjalen.
Fill e per pe, ndonse i lodhur,
Tregoi me rusken c'i kishte ndodhur.
Qyqja, Demir! I zi, c'me thua!
Te paska ngjare njesoj si mua!
Po, shyqyr Zotit, ke qene me fat! 
Munde te ikje, se ishe lart.
Dhe mua m'erdhen prape mente ne koke.
Desha te ikja, po isha poshte!

----------


## zhorzhi

Hahahahahahahahaha    moj  Resina po ku e ke gjet kete moj e uruar....

ua sa kam qesh me lot.hahahahahaahaa

----------


## pellumbi

hahahaha
sa kam qesh me lot..............

Je shume e mire Resina.......

Ja tani po te pershendes me nje kenge qe po degjoj tani nga Roxete-spending my time.

----------


## Sara_gr

resina me pelqeu shum poezia esht e vecant bravo

----------


## ShCakolli

Moj dashni dashni e shketë
pa djem gocat na kanë mbetë
na janë shku djemat n´gyrbet
kërkojnë gocat fat për netë
tuj njoftu në internet
lajnë takim me burra pleq
burrat pleq me kokën gjog
i prishet mendja u bëhet zog
shkojnë  n´´lokale në bash qarshi
pinë cigare ,pinë raki
kapak llafe për dashni
plaku i shkretë i dalë n´penzi
ja qet goces doren  përmbi
katër herë mund me pasë fmi
ska qka banë me shkelë n´përpeq
i lypë gocës me ba seks
mendjen zog,e trupin plak
paj dhanë ndihmë
s´mund hypë në shtrat
mallkon goca,kohë e fat
qka me ba me këtë lugat.

----------

